# Roller trailer question



## spcamno (Sep 5, 2014)

Quick question guys:

Is the keel pad suppose to touch the keel on a roller trailer?

I have a shorelandr roller trailer and noticed the keel of my Smokercraft is touching the bottom and have own other rollers trailer before but have no keel pad.

Should I adjust the keel pad little lower so no contact to the keel or leave it like that?

Its a new to my 1994 16.5' Smokercraft Stiletto.

Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 5, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the problem area?


----------

